# what handgun?



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

One gun is hard. I love my Walther P99 in 9mm, but if I could have only one it would probably be a 1911 of sorts. I would want the extra power of the .45 in the woods.

If it were a wheel gun, I will take a Smith 686 4 in barrel all day long.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Wilson Combat 1911


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

malainse said:


> I might know someone who has one.


That is SWEET!!!
Like my Ruger Blackhawk but, since it has to be a semi......the Kimber Raptor (the one on the top)


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

cedarlkDJ said:


>


Hey, either I have the same table or you need to stay out of my house.:lol:

.22 Buckmark for me....love chasing squirrels with it.


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

Do michigan pistols count?


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

Glock 19, shoots everytime and ammo will be had world wide if a SHTF happens


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Andy K said:


> Do michigan pistols count?
> View attachment 20096


Pirate protection?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm very happy with this one


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

I am partial to my sig 226 although its a lil big to carry with summer clothes on.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

If I had to choose one, H&K USP Compact 45ACP. I would prefer the P2000SK, but would want the 45ACP...if I could have only one...and cost of ammo, availability of ammo wasn't a factor.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Ruger SP-101 five shot, .357mag/.38+p custom wood grips, for sure!


----------

